# '04-'05 76ers Player of the Game..



## Coatesvillain

Every game there's a player who will stand out for the 76ers, who has a performance that stands out from the rest of the pack, and these performances need to be credited. Each game this season, whether a win or loss, we will keep track of the best performances throughout the 82 game regular season, and perhaps (when we get that far) into the postseason.

*November 3:* @ Boston Celtics










Allen Iverson 30 PTS on 13-22 shooting, 6 AST, 2 RBS.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 5th:* Vs Phoenix Suns










Willie Green 16 PTS on 6-14 shooting, 4 RBS, 1 AST


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 6:* @ Detroit Pistons









Allen Iverson 31 points (11-19), 5 assists, 3 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 9:* @ New York Knicks









Allen Iverson 29 points (8-18 FG, 12-15 FT), 10 assists, 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 10:* Vs New Jersey Nets









Kyle Korver 15 points (5-10 FG, 3-8 3P, 2-2 FT) 7 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 12:* Vs Indiana Pacers










Kyle Korver 23 points (8-11 FG, 7-10 3P) 

Honorable mention:
John Salmons 15 points (5-7 FG, 2-4 3P, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals.

Marc Jackson 21 points (7-14 FG, 7-10 FT), 10 rebounds.

Corliss Williamson 15 points (5-9 FG, 5-6 FT), 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 14:* Vs Orlando Magic










Allen Iverson 29 points (12-25 FG, 4-4 FT), 12 assists, 6 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 16:* Vs Seattle SuperSonics










Kyle Korver 14 points (4-12 3P, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 18:* Vs San Antonio Spurs










Kyle Korver 17 points (7-12 FG, 3-6 3P), 4 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

Looks like Korver's really doing well for us. He's tied with Iverson right now... Wow.


----------



## cujays108

Suprised? Don't be.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 21:* @ Miami Heat










Marc Jackson 21 points (7-14 FGM-A, 7-10 FTM-A) 8 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 24:* Vs Boston Celtics










Allen Iverson 28 points (9-18 FGM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 10 assists, 3 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 26th:* Vs Washington Wizards

















Allen Iverson 28 points (9-26 FGM-A, 9-10 FTM-A) 10 assists, 5 rebounds.
Kyle Korver 26 points (10-17 FGM-A, 6-12 3PM-A) 8 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*November 27:* @ Orlando Magic










Andre Iguodala 15 points (6-8 FGM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 1:* @ San Antonio Spurs










Marc Jackson 18 points (7-14 FGM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 3:* @ Memphis Grizzlies










Kenny Thomas 14 points (7-13 FGM-A), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 4:* @ Houston Rockets










Allen Iverson 20 points (8-20 FGM-A, 4-6 FTM-A), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 6:* @ Atlanta Hawks










Allen Iverson 36 points (12-28 FGM-A, 12-12 FTM-A), 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 9:* Vs Minnesota Timberwolves










Andre Iguodala 18 points (8-15 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 10:* @ Chicago Bulls










Samuel Dalembert 13 points (5-7 FGM-A, 3-3 FTM-A), 14 rebounds, 6 blocks, 2 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 12:* Vs Milwaukee Bucks










Allen Iverson 40 points (16-33 FGM-A, 8-8 FTM-A), 10 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 14:* Vs Denver Nuggets










Willie Green 17 PTS (4-5 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A, 8-9 FTM-A), 3 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 17:* Vs New York Knicks










Kenny Thomas 26 points (10-15 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A, 5-8 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 assists.


----------



## Kunlun

We should keep track of how many each player of the 76ers player of the game get and see how well our players were at the end of the season.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> We should keep track of how many each player of the 76ers player of the game get and see how well our players were at the end of the season.


:yes: 

That's what I was planning on doing with both this and the Atlantic Division Player of the Night in the Atlantic Outlook thread. With the way Iverson is dominating this thread so far, I think he might've already clinched the Sixers player of the year award.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 18:* @ Milwaukee Bucks










Allen Iverson 54 points (17-29 FGM-A, 4-7 3PM-A, 16-21 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> Allen Iverson 29 points (17-29 FGM-A, 4-7 3PM-A, 16-21 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


Hey you made a mistake there. Iverson had 54!


----------



## Kunlun

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> With the way Iverson is dominating this thread so far, I think he might've already clinched the Sixers player of the year award.


Yeah, but we might also want to see who stepped it up this season other than the usual Allen Iverson.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Hey you made a mistake there. Iverson had 54!


Good catch! :greatjob: 

I don't know what I was thinking there, man he would've had to take a lot of one pointers to get 29 points on 17 makes. :rofl:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 20:* Vs Utah Jazz










Allen Iverson 51 points (18-31 FGM-A, 4-6 3PM-A, 11-17 FTM-A), 7 steals, 6 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 22:* @ Indiana Pacers










Allen Iverson 40 points (12-23 FGM-A, 2-6 3PM-A, 14-16 FTM-A), 5 assists, 4 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 27:* @ Portland Trailblazers










Andre Iguodala 22 points (10-18 FGM-A, 2-5 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 28:* @ Seattle Supersonics










Allen Iverson 34 points (13-30 FGM-A, 2-7 3PM-A, 6-8 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December 31st:* @ Denver Nuggets










Kyle Korver 13 points (4-10 FGM-A, 3-7 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 4 steals, 3 blocks, 2 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 2nd:* @ Los Angeles Clippers










Allen Iverson 35 points (16-30 FGM-A, 3-5 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 3rd:* @ Golden State Warriors










Allen Iverson 29 points (11-19 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A, 5-5 FTM-A), 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 5th:* @ Utah Jazz










Kenny Thomas 30 points (11-14 FGM-A, 8-8 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 7th:* @ Minnesota Timberwolves










Corliss Williamson 21 points (7-17 FGM-A, 7-9 FGM-A), 6 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 10th:* Vs Portland TrailBlazers










Allen Iverson 21 points (8-15 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 9 assists, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 12th:* @ Chicago Bulls










Allen Iverson (76ers) 21 points (8-21 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 8 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 14th:* Vs Toronto Raptors










Allen Iverson 32 points (12-29 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A, 5-10 FTM-A), 10 assists, 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 15th:* @ Detroit Pistons










Allen Iverson 28 points (9-26 FGM-A, 3-8 3PM-A, 7-11 FTM-A), 13 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 17th:* Vs New Orleans Hornets










Kenny Thomas 21 points (9-15 FGM-A, 3-3 FTM-A), 15 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 19th:* @ Charlotte Bobcats










Allen Iverson 24 points (7-20 FGM-A, 1-6 3PM-A, 9-11 FTM-A), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 21st:* @ Orlando Magic










Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 24 points (11-13 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 16 rebounds, 4 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 23rd:* Vs Miami Heat










Allen Iverson 45 points (13-30 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 18-19 FTM-A), 11 assists, 4 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 26th:* @ Washington Wizards










Willie Green 32 points (10-21 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A, 10-13 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 28th:* @ New Orleans Hornets










Corliss Williamson 20 points (7-14 FGM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 2 assist, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 29th:* @ Dallas Mavericks










John Salmons 19 points (6-11 FGM-A, 2-2 3PM-A, 5-5 FTM-A), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 31st:* Vs Indiana Pacers










Allen Iverson 27 points (8-24 FGM-A, 11-12 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 2nd:* Vs Houston Rockets.










Allen Iverson 28 points (9-21 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 9-11 FTM-A), 10 assists, 4 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 4th:* Vs Atlanta Hawks










Allen Iverson 22 points (8-21 FGM-A, 6-7 FTM-A), 12 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 6th:* Vs Los Angeles Clippers










Allen Iverson 28 points (10-23 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 5 assists, 3 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 7th:* Vs New Jersey Nets










Willie Green 28 points (10-15 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 7-10 FTM-A), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 9th:* Vs Memphis Grizzlies










Allen Iverson 38 points (11-23 FGM-A, 16-17 FTM-A), 10 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 11th:* @ Toronto Raptors










Kenny Thomas 23 points (10-13 FGM-A, 3-3 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 12th:* Vs Orlando Magic










Allen Iverson 60 points (17-36 FGM-A, 2-5 3PM-A, 24-27 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 steals, 4 rebounds, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 14th:* Vs New York Knicks










Allen Iverson 38 points (11-24 FGM-A, 1-6 3PM-A, 15-17 FTM-A), 10 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February 16th:* Vs Detroit Pistons










Allen Iverson 23 points (8-21 FGM-A, 7-10 FTM-A), 7 assists, rebound, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*February 24th:* @ New York Knicks










Samuel Dalembert 14 points (7-14 FGM-A), 15 rebounds, 4 steals, 2 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*February 26th:* Vs Sacramento Kings










Andre Iguodala 18 points (5-8 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 7-9 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 1st:* @ Milwaukee Bucks










Allen Iverson 48 points (18-30 FGM-A, 5-8 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 8 assists, 4 steals, 3 rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

We still keeping track of this? PhillyPhanatic hasn't been posting on our Sixers board as much recently. What's up?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

I hope you don't mind PhillyPhanatic, I'm going continue where you left off.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 2: * VS New Jersey Nets










Allen Iverson 37 Points (13-28 FG)(3-9 3Pt)(8-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 4:* VS Cleveland Cavaliers










Allen Iverson 31 points (10-25 FG)(1-4 3Pt)(10-10 FT), 9 assists, 3 steals, rebound.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 5:* @ Atlanta Hawks










Allen Iverson 33 points (10-31 FG)(13-13 FT), 6 assists, 5 steals, rebound.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 6:* @ Miami Heat










21 points (8-14 FG)(5-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 8:* VS Golden State Warriors










Allen Iverson 33 points (10-25 FG)(2-8 3pt)(11-12 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 11:* VS Charlotte Bobcats










Allen Iverson 25 points (8-18 FG)(9-10 FT), 12 assists, 4 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 13:* @ Toronto Raptors










Allen Iverson 32 points (12-23 FG)(3-7 3pt)(5-5 FT), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 15:* VS Los Angeles Lakers










Allen Iverson 36 points (10-22 FG)(2-6 3pt)(14-15 FT), 9 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 18:* @ Cleveland Cavaliers










Allen Iverson 31 points (9-27 FG)(2-6 3pt)(11-12 FT), 9 rebounds, 5 assists, steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 19:* VS Chicago Bulls










Allen Iverson 31 points (9-24 FG)(1-5 3pt)(12-16 FT), 7 assists, 4 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 23:* VS Detroit Pistons










Andre Iguodala 10 points (4-8 FG)(2-4 3pt), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, 0 turnovers.










Allen Iverson 39 points (15-26 FG)(2-5 3pt)(7-9 FT), 10 assists, 5 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 25:* VS Toronto Raptors










Allen Iverson 36 points (11-23 FG)(2-6 3pt)(12-12 FT), 7 assists, 3 rebounds, steal.










Chris Webber 32 points (15-25 FG)(2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 27:* @ Los Angeles Lakers










Andre Iguodala 18 points (8-13 FG)(1-3 3pt)(1-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 2 assists.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 28:* @ Sacramento Kings










Allen Iverson 34 points (14-31)(3-7 3pt)(3-6 FT), 8 assists, 3 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*March 30:* @ Phoenix Suns










Allen Iverson 26 points (10-27 FG)(1-2 3pt)(5-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 1:* VS Dallas Mavericks










Marc Jackson 22 points (7-12 FG)(8-8 FT), 5 rebounds, assist.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 3:* @ Boston Celtics










Allen Iverson 38 points (12-28 FG)(3-8 3pt)(11-14 FT), 9 assists, 6 steals, 4 rebounds, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 6:* VS Charlotte Bobcats










Allen Iverson 48 points (17-31 FG)(1-8)(13-14 FT), 8 assists, 7 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 8:* VS Cleveland Cavaliers










23 points (9-30 FG)(1-4 3pt)(4-4 FT), 16 assists, 7 rebounds, 5 steals.










Samuel Dalembert 23 points (10-15 FG), 16 rebounds, 3 blocks, steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 9:* @ Washington Wizards










Willie Green 20 points (8-18 FG)(1-5 3pt)(3-4 FT), 9 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 12:* VS Boston Celtics










Allen Iverson 28 points (9-21 FG)(10-13 FT), 11 assists, 4 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 14: *VS Miami Heat










Allen Iverson 38 points (11-24 FG)(3-5 3pt)(13-13 FT), 16 assists, 6 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 15:* @ Indiana Pacers










Allen Iverson 43 points (16-30 FG)(2-6 3pt)(9-11 FT), 7 assists, 4 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 17:* @ New Jersey Nets










Allen Iverson 33 points (12-22 FG)(3-8 3pt)(6-8 FT), 8 assists, 4 rebounds.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 18:* VS Milwaukee Bucks










Allen Iverson 39 points (15-27 FG)(2-4 3pt)(7-9 FT), 12 assists, 7 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*April 20:* VS Atlanta Hawks










Josh Davis!! 16 points (5-7 FG)(2-3 3pt)(4-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

That's the end of the 04-05 regular season Player of the Game Thread. Stay tuned for the Playoff version.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*NBA Playoffs April 23:* @ Detroit Pistons










Samuel Dalembert 10 points (5-10 FG), 18 rebounds, 3 blocks.










Allen Iverson 30 points (9-22 FG)(4-8 3pt)(8-8 FT), 10 assists, 4 steals, rebound, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*NBA Playoffs April 26:* @ Detroit










Samuel Dalembert 14 points (7-14 FG), 11 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*NBA Playoffs April 29:* VS Detroit










Allen Iverson 37 points (15-26 FG)(2-4 3pt)(5-6 FT), 15 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*NBA Playoffs May 1:* VS Detroit










Allen Iverson 36 points (14-24 FG)(4-7 3pt)(4-4 FT), 8 assists, 5 rebounds, steal, block.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

*NBA Playoffs May 3:* @ Detroit










Allen Iverson 34 points (14-30 FG)(1-5 3pt)(4-5 FT), 7 assists, rebound.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76ers Player of the Game..*

And that's the end of this season's Sixers Player of the Game thread. Let's congratulate everybody who contributed and helped the team win. Winner this year was... Surprise, surprise, Allen Iverson!


----------

